# convert MGRS grid to UTM/UPS grid



## korgano (10 Jan 2005)

Hello,

I'm looking if anyone knows a method of converting an MGRS grid (with a zone indicator like 16T GS) to a UTM/UPS grid (with sleepers as zone indicators).

Maybe someone knows of a chart or a formula to convert frrom one to the other.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## jfladeroute (11 Jan 2005)

Recce Infinity said:
			
		

> Maybe someone knows of a chart or a formula to convert frrom one to the other.



Take a look at http://www.edu-observatory.org/maps/utm.html.  There's a link there to some online conversion utilities.


----------

